# Winterized



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I recently had surgery on my spine (fused C5,6,7). The operation put quite the crimp in my winter camping plans here in South Texas. I look out in the driveway and see the camper just sitting there and it makes me go nuts! When I see the Outbackers that live up north put their campers in stowage for months at a time I don't know you do it. I guess that if you pay that money much for something I feel that it NEEDS to be put into use!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> I recently had surgery on my spine (fused C5,6,7). The operation put quite the crimp in my winter camping plans here in South Texas. I look out in the driveway and see the camper just sitting there and it makes me go nuts! When I see the Outbackers that live up north put their campers in stowage for months at a time I don't know you do it. I guess that if you pay that money much for something I feel that it NEEDS to be put into use!!


Yeah, It really hurts me to have to winterize the TT, but it just takes ONE night of cold weather and it's frozen pipe time. I really don't want to use my plumbing skills







. If we really want to go some place, i'm only out $8.00 or so for the pink stuff. BTW, take care of that back!

John


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't stand it, but I don't let it stop me. I go up to the campground and use the camper a couple times each winter. I just bring a couple 5 gallon jugs of water with me for drinking or washing your hands in a bowl that gets dumped outside. We use the restroom outside at the outhouses on the property but at night I let my wife use the toilet, I just have her dump some of the antifreeze in when she flushes. Never had a frozen tank yet!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> I recently had surgery on my spine (fused C5,6,7). The operation put quite the crimp in my winter camping plans here in South Texas. I look out in the driveway and see the camper just sitting there and it makes me go nuts! When I see the Outbackers that live up north put their campers in stowage for months at a time I don't know you do it. I guess that if you pay that money much for something I feel that it NEEDS to be put into use!!


You're right, it does bite big time. But to look at it from the other side, it gives me and my family something to look forward to. After all our trips this past spring, summer and fall in addition to our local CG membership we got pretty burned out by the end of October, not to mention the wallet too. Its kind of like Christmas, I look forward to it all year, putting up the tree and decorations, visiting with extended family, good food, and so on. But come January 1, I'm ready for a break and put it all away so it will be just as enjoyable the next year. Don't get me wrong I love camping w/ my family in the OB and if we were further south we'd probably just spread our camping season out. Here in southeast VA we don't get rough winters by any stretch, we have a few spells of freezing temps but still not ideal camping conditions for us. Hope your up and moving around soon (camping that is).

Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I spend the winter, planning and dreaming of next year. Don't get me wrong, I do like the snow, and have already had a couple of occasions to use that expensive 4WD option.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I winterized once, dewinterized once and winterized again, I'll dewinterize again here in a couple weeks and then do it over. We dont' stop camping really, but I still protect it when its not being used.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I winterized once, dewinterized once and winterized again, I'll dewinterize again here in a couple weeks and then do it over. We dont' stop camping really, but I still protect it when its not being used.


Yep...what he said.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I winterized once, dewinterized once and winterized again, I'll dewinterize again here in a couple weeks and then do it over. We dont' stop camping really, but I still protect it when its not being used.


Yep...what he said.








[/quote]

X3! We are winterized for the second time and are already planning a January trip which will start the cycle all over again







!

-CC


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

It sounds like you guys have it figured out to keep on camping during the cold months. I am still new at this stuff. I will be going out after the New Year. My son is home from College so he can do the set up. I need to use the OB before it gets too hot again!! I am in the opposite position of you northerners, it is too darn hot to camp here in the summer. I don’t have any fun camping when it is 100 outside.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

We store the OB on our property. Always get the urge to camp when I look at it. Like the others have said. I spend the winter planning nexts years trips. Use the net to check out campgrounds, look for new places. That's how I found this site, glad I did. Real nice people and great ideas. We already reserved a week on Kelleys Island for next year. The anticipation of the next camping season makes it so much sweeter, especially that first trip.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - winterizing in late October or early November is a somber day around here. I hate to call it quits for the season, but I can't afford to procrastinate.

But about this time of year we start talking about next spring and deciding where our 2-3 week annual summer vacation will be. Once we decide where we want to go, then out come the maps, MS Streets and Trips (to pinpoint each days' destination, based on daily mileage), and then settling all the details.

After that, it's calling and making reservations at the places that require early "dibs" on the campsite we want.

Then slowly prepare - mentally and gear-wise - for the trip ahead.

When spring arrives, every weekend becomes a tune-up for the long summer adventure.

It makes the long winters a bit more bearable!

Mike


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The way I get through the winter is that I don't really stop camping. I will not be out every other weekend like in the summer, but I am out at least once a month through the winter. I fill up my water tank, turn up the heat and enjoy. When I am done I blow out the water lines with the onboard air compressor on the truck, and am ready to park for the next trip.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

After spending some winter time in Philadelphia (US Naval Base) and through some of the infrequent (thankfully) ice storms we get in Central Texas, I decided I am pretty much a winter weather wienie! Yes, I know that some folks up north may think of themselves as summer heat weather wienies, but that is the great thing about our nation - VARIETY - and a part of my retirement plans.

I hope to be able to retire and spend summers where it is cooler and winters where it is mild, like in my home state of Texas. I don't think I could full time it in a camper and would like a home base close to where my kids settle after school/college. That sounds like a perfect retirement plan, now lets hope my investment plan cooperates in the next 5 to 7 years!

I can't wait to see some of the beautiful places described and photographed by Outbackers. And, we want to make a few winter trips to see real snow, but not with me pulling the Outback. I like to think I am a good driver but I don't want the challenge of driving in the winter conditions. That was confirmed solidly by a recent post about driving home with the trailer on ice.

Back to the original post. I have been real itchy the last few weeks and hope to be camping on January 1st. The weather forecast is highs in the 60's and lows in the high 30's/low 40's. Several years ago I tent camped with my kids on New Year's Day and it was 90 degrees! So missing the camper during the winter must be tough, but I bet the spring/summer planned trips are awesome. Have a safe and Happy New Year


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I just spent Christmas in Maine.







When we arrived there it was 6 Deg with blowing snow. My son got to ride a snowmobile for the first time and had a blast. Then the temps climbed into the 40s and 50s for the next few days and all I could think of is how much fun it would be to have the OB and go snomobiling and ice fishing. I completely understand the reasoning behind the Winterize/de-winterize process. It would be soooo much fun to "kind of" snow camp.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Paul said:


> I just spent Christmas in Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have been snow camping before, but not with my Outback, I was out to Pennsylvania with the Outback to do some skiing the weekend after the nasty ice storms. I had clear roads al the way up until I got off the interstate, then everything was covered in ice, with a layer of sand/salt, and gravel for traction. Lets just say that my truck was white, and my trailer was black by the time I made it home.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Camping year around _does_ sound nice...but...

Ya gotta LOVE Michigan!

A couple of days ago we woke up to a *flooded basement and garage!
*EVERYTHING had thawed!!!

Today??? We woke up to this...

Opened up the back door...










Looked out into the back yard...










Then went and looked out front...










Snowing and Blowing....









MaeJae









p.s. Take care of that back!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't like winterizing either. Once the pink stuff goes in, well it is the ceremony that ends the season. But, You can do what a lot of other people suggested oooorrrr. You can find your closest Outbacker Friend and torment them! I have been doing it to Wolfwood for a few years. It really works for me!

It keeps Wolfie entertained too.

Just an idea,,,,

Eric


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Camping year around _does_ sound nice...but...
> 
> Ya gotta LOVE Michigan!
> 
> ...


That's EXACTLY why I left MI-CHI-GAN 37 years ago!

Nine months of winter and three months of difficult skiing!

I don't mind the Florida nine months of relatively comfortable temps and three months of humidity you can cut with a knife. At least I'm not cold!

Dan


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> Camping year around _does_ sound nice...but...
> 
> Ya gotta LOVE Michigan!
> 
> ...


Looks just like VERMONT!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Paul said:


> It sounds like you guys have it figured out to keep on camping during the cold months. I am still new at this stuff. I will be going out after the New Year. My son is home from College so he can do the set up. I need to use the OB before it gets too hot again!! I am in the opposite position of you northerners, it is too darn hot to camp here in the summer. I don't have any fun camping when it is 100 outside.


I know what you mean about the heat! We went camping during a heat wave in Missouri. We woke up early and did some site seeing and then spent the afternoon with the shades down and the AC cranked watching movies. Still enjoyed ourselves because we wasn't home.

It reached 50 outside the last couple of days so took the time to finish closing up the camper and taking the battery out of the OB and the lawn tractor. We had used the camper for Santa's workshop so that the grandsons wouldn't see the gifts. Next warm spell will start cleaning out all of the stuff from the summer, cleaning the carpets and cabinets and making a list of new things we need so that we can take our first trip on the first weekend of March. So far we have only missed our annual starting trip once in about 10 years, some of the nights have been plenty cold but then we get to cuddle closer!

Don't know about the coming year. We are seriously thinking of going to see some of our friends in Quebec and help them start up a new Bible camp for the church that he now preaches at. If we do that it will mean that we will only have a week and few days extra to take long weekend trips and we might not be able to go to either of the other camps we usually work at. Still planning it all out.

I sat down the other day at work after almost everyone down there getting down on everyone else for not working or getting on the boss for trying to make them work and figured out that starting in 4 1/2 years there will be a 4 year window during which I can retire depending on how I feel physically, how I feel about work and of course the money situation. My wife would rather I retired right now and head out to warmer weather!

One of the nice things about my OB is that it really isn't any problem to winterize or get the camper ready for the next season. I could really open it up in only about 1/2 hour and winterize it again in about the same time. I still have a couple of gallons of pink stuff that I had bought on sale 2 years ago at Menards when I didn't know how much I would need. I can get everything done with 1 1/2 gallons including doing the drains and potty. We might even take and spend some time in the camper before March with out de-winterizing just to get out of the house. That is one nice thing of having it parked outside my dining room window especially since I have a full hookup in my little backyard.

Thinking about spring!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree with you. You are lucky to have your trailer at your home. We are blessed to have ours here at our house. I use it as stress relief. Something about stepping through those doors that just won't allow the problems of life to enter and give you time to take a deep breath. It is so nice to be able to get away for a dream even in the dead of winter. It sure is cold







out there though. You have to dream quick and head back for the heat.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Suffering a winterized camper? Easy, buy a telescope. You'll be too upset with all the clouds to worry about camping! Not a single clear night in the last two months where the viewing was decent let alone astrophotograhy!

We are spending some of our time planning our yearly 'big-trip' to help assuage the need for camping. Winter is less limiting here than elsewhere though.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Right now the OB is under some snow, and surrounded by snow and ice. I did have camping reservations for last week, but alas, when a person is digging their trailer out of all that snow to be towed on snowy roads, well, he has to sit back and think about it. The pink stuff protects the pipes so in the spring the OB is ready aye ready to go again.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I just removed 2 weeks of snow 36" of wet compacted snow and ice! What a pain. This is the first time I have felt the need to remove the snow as we normally get a bit of a melt between snow falls but this winter has been a bit different.


----------

